# did your equipment work ok?



## guest

Have not gone out blowing yet... still waiting on more snow...

I took my tractor out this morning (13 degrees) the choke cable was frozen, i heated the shed but was still frozen. 

I sprayed PB bolt/cable loosener into the cable but it still would not budge.. 

I loosened the cable and manually opened the choke and started the motor... after running for a while the cable loosened... but then refroze and eventually the the choke lever broke... 
it looks like its 1 part; the throttle & choke levers and cables...

I kept the cable loose and now start the motor by opening the hood, choking the motor manually and then after its started i reopen the hood and close the choke. its gonna get me by but i need to replace the part soon... 


Did your stuff run ok?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I started my tracter yesterday. It has been sitting in my unheated garage for about three weeks. The lows have been about 25 here and no snow yet. The kohler fired up the 2nd time I cranked it and man it sure blew the smoke! Nothing froze up though and I am sorry to hear about your choke cable. My friends at work tease me because there has not been any snow and they know I bought a blade for my tractor..... I don't mind though, I know I am ready when the white stuff comes.
:smiles:


----------



## Jay_NJ

No real problems today with the walk-behind blower. Run time was about three hours. Had my eye on a lock-nut that didn’t seem to want to lock anymore – I caught it in time. Leaned out the carb a bit; which was a nice change as she usually likes to run rich, (must be the December air). Only potential problem I had was the big rock my neighbor sucked up. It wedged under one of the impeller fins and stalled the engine. Got the crowbar out and she was up and running within 5 minutes. I’ll give her the once over tomorrow just to make sure there wasn’t any real damage.

BTW, was it me or was this stuff a bit heavy? Must be that December snow…


----------



## tisenberg

Had to use full choke to start it (as usual) and had to run 1/3 choke for about a minute. After that... no problem'o. Had fun plowing. Ran out of stuff to plow, so I then plowed the puddles of water


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Jay_NJ _
> *
> BTW, was it me or was this stuff a bit heavy? Must be that December snow… *


Light powder next state up. We fust have SO much of it!!!!


----------



## Argee

My tractors are always in a state of readiness. Now if I had my blower on yet, then I would be in a state of readiness. :smiles:


----------



## tisenberg

Since we got a lot of rain, then snow, then rain, then snow.... this stuff was very wet. In fact, I had a small little pond on the low spot of the drive way that ice'd over. When I started to plow it, a huge sheet of ice just shifted and moved. I then raised the plow and drove over a couple of times to break it up into smaller pieces. All in all, pretty wet snow. I think we had 4 inches on the deck and grass, but the driveway smushed down to about 2 to 2.5 inches. Not much, but enough of an excuse to plow. Glad I did, it all turned to ice last night.


----------



## Chris

Snow --- what snow? 

:globesnow


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Snow --- what snow?
> 
> :globesnow *


That question can better be answered by SJ....Maine is getting hammered right now...he's probably out blowing snow at this very moment:skullmad:


----------



## Bob_in_Ma

*Old snowblowers never die*

I just cleared out a 25" snowstorm with my 1987 JD 5HP/24" machine that I bought last year for $300. This machine was actually built by Simplicity and is very much the same as the machines they are still building. I wish it more than 5HP but it's getting the job done just the same. My dad still has his 1967 10HP Briggs Simplicity and that thing is an absolute tank.

Old snowblowers never die.

Bob


----------



## guest

we did not get too much up here... maybe 8-10" portland got a bunch and in mass they got killed... 
we are a little inland and we did pretty well...


3 feet in the mountains up here and my main office (salem Mass) got 37"


so i can not complain... 

My choke froze up again last night and today... i needed to use a hair dryer... i may look into some way to keep the machine warm while in the shed or outside... maybe a light or id heard about engine warmers... not sure if they sell them still and if what would work better.. 

its too cold and damp here and i want to be able to warm it up prior to storms.. 


SJ


----------



## tisenberg

SJ ---> I put this on your other thread.

Bottom of page: http://www.hstractor.com/hstractor_filters_glow_plugs.htm


----------



## Chris

3 foot of snow??!?!?!?!?! --- That is craZy --- hell with that much snow in LA, the Saints would definately win the Super Bowl (hell froze over)

HAHA

Andy


----------



## guest

or maybe the red sox would finally win...


----------



## parts man

The storm that hit SJ also hit here. It started over night Sat, snowed all day Sun, and flurried alll day today. It's hard to tell how much actually fell, because it's been blowing like crazy the whole time. Some places are bare, and others, like my driveway , have 4+ foot drifts. I'd say about 12-18 inches, not too bad!! Last year our first (real) snow came in late Oct, and stayed till April!!:dazed: By now we had about 3 feet!! YUCK!!!

We cleared a path to feed the cows some hay, but I was busy putting on the new ice chains so I didn't get a chance to take any pics. Oh well, there's lots of winter yet!!


----------



## leolav

We had 20 inches of snow. Kinda glad I was trapped in Orlando. No, I didn't go to Disney (the real one).


----------



## leolav

Tried out the blower for the 1st time last night. I was out blowing snow all around my yard. My neighbors must have thought I was nuts. It was wet, but it performed like a champ. It was blowing the snow around 30 to 40 feet to the side. I went out by the side of our driveway, put it in low gear and really tore into a snowbank that the plow had put there. I think I'm in love!!!!


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Tried out the blower for the 1st time last night. I was out blowing snow all around my yard. My neighbors must have thought I was nuts. It was wet, but it performed like a champ. It was blowing the snow around 30 to 40 feet to the side. I went out by the side of our driveway, put it in low gear and really tore into a snowbank that the plow had put there. I think I'm in love!!!! *


Pretty impressive isn't it? I know I was amazed the first time I had mine out in about 12-16 inches in low gear.


----------



## leolav

It was really funny to see it just chucking the wet snow all over the place. 

Whats even funnier is that with the rain we have had today, almost all the snow is gone!!!. Just the big piles still are around.

So much for a white christmas.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *It was really funny to see it just chucking the wet snow all over the place.
> 
> Whats even funnier is that with the rain we have had today, almost all the snow is gone!!!. Just the big piles still are around.
> 
> So much for a white christmas. *


We still have 2 weeks until Christmas, a lot can happen between now and then. 

Make sure you clean that wet snow off the augers before it freezes, or it could give you problems the next time out.


----------



## leolav

I keep it in a heated garage!!!

It is bone dry already. Starts immediately every time. Go figure.

We keep the heat at around 40-50 degrees out there in the winter. Just enough to keep it comfortable if it gets too cold. I usually turn it on as needed and keep it on as long as I need it on for. It really hits the old electricity bill though.


----------



## Argee

Keeping it in the heated garage is a good thing. Paying all the extra fuel usage is a bad thing.

I keep mine on the unheated side of my shop. When I blew wet snow the first time and put it away I had to chip ice out of it the next time out. That's a pain.


----------



## Adamr88

Hopefully I will get to use the equipement this weekend. About the garage, it is no directly heated, but is surround by the rest of my house, so it does not get below 70 degrees so I should be okay.

Adam


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Adamr88 _
> * About the garage, it is no directly heated, but is surround by the rest of my house, so it does not get below 70 degrees so I should be okay.
> 
> Adam *


That's sweet! My tractors wouldn't know how to act! :smiles:


----------



## leolav

70 degrees??? How hot is the inside of your house????


----------



## Ingersoll444

OMG your house must be 90!!!!   

My garage keeps about the upper 50's or so. Thats with the roof, and two walls sheared with the house, plus insleated.


----------



## Adamr88

I guess I was not thinking when I typed that. It is probally more around 55 degrees


----------

